# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity >  >  How Much Choline Should I take?

## Parakonstantius

Hi people,

So, I just purchased a 250mg tablet container of Choline. How many mgs should I take before bed or WBTB? Should it be 500, so then two tablets?

Parakonstantius

----------


## Parakonstantius

maybe this should have gone into "lucid aids"?

----------


## drewmandan

I read this as "How Much Chlorine Should I take?". I would say not much.

----------


## Parakonstantius

> I read this as "How Much Chlorine Should I take?". I would say not much.



Care to elaborate?

----------


## drewmandan

> Care to elaborate?



Chlorine is a deadly gas that can kill you with one breath.

----------


## Parakonstantius

> Chlorine is a deadly gas that can kill you with one breath.



I mean about the choline

----------


## drewmandan

> I mean about the choline



Well, I don't know anything about choline. Chances are it does nothing beyond a placebo effect.

----------


## WolfeDreamer531

It should tell you on the bottle how much to take. Ive never taken it before b/c I never could find it in stores, but I would take the average dose on the bottle. And if you're going to be taking Choline, then you should also get Galantamine, I read that those two work well together in potentiating LDs.

----------


## Parakonstantius

> It should tell you on the bottle how much to take. Ive never taken it before b/c I never could find it in stores, but I would take the average dose on the bottle. And if you're going to be taking Choline, then you should also get Galantamine, I read that those two work well together in potentiating LDs.



I'm not going to take Gal. It creeps me out, for some reason. Irrational or not, I just don't want to be taking something used to treat an old age disease. Vitamins like Choline Bit. I'm fine with, though.

----------


## drewmandan

So you're fine with taking drugs to alter your mind as long as they're just vitamins and don't affect your mind in any way? Explain the point of that...

----------


## WolfeDreamer531

> I'm not going to take Gal. It creeps me out, for some reason. Irrational or not, I just don't want to be taking something used to *treat* an old age disease. Vitamins like Choline Bit. I'm fine with, though.



Key word "treat" not hurt. Its supposed to improve the functions of nerve cells in the brain so it can be used for other things; its not like it was made only for old age diseases. But if you dont feel comfortable doing it, dont do it.

----------


## moonshine

100mg.

----------


## Parakonstantius

> 100mg.



I can't, the pill is 250mg.

----------


## Parakonstantius

> Key word "treat" not hurt. Its supposed to improve the functions of nerve cells in the brain so it can be used for other things; its not like it was made only for old age diseases. But if you dont feel comfortable doing it, dont do it.



The thing is, I just get the feeling that something used to treat such an illness might have some sort of bad side effect.

----------


## Thorim

I would not suggest anyone to take any drugs to improve their lucid dreams. Imho it's 90% placebo and you don't know what effects it can have on your body to take anything chemical every day. additionally it's like cheating in my eyes  :wink2:

----------


## Nihao

> Imho it's 90&#37; placebo and you don't know what effects it can have on your body to take anything chemical every day. additionally it's like cheating in my eyes



Firstly you are not advised to take it everyday secondly Galantamine + Choline helped me to have the first LD.





> So, I just purchased a 250mg tablet container of Choline. How many mgs should I take before bed or WBTB? Should it be 500, so then two tablets?



I agree with WolfeDreamer - Choline alone won't help much. It is used together with Galantamine and supports it. As to the doze: 4-8mg of Galantamine + 200-400mg Choline.
BTW this subject have bounced back many times on this forum. Parakonstantius - it won't hurt reading before trying the journey on supplements.

----------


## blue_space87

> Well, I don't know anything about choline. Chances are it does nothing beyond a placebo effect.



Proof.

----------


## blue_space87

> I would not suggest anyone to take any drugs to improve their lucid dreams. Imho it's 90% placebo and you don't know what effects it can have on your body to take anything chemical every day. additionally it's like cheating in my eyes



I'm pretty sure supplements would provide an informative warning label if they where some type of threat towards one aspect of their biology; I'm also sure they wouldn't be legal either if they had a significant negative affect upon someone.  Just ask the chemist before making your purchase; I asked and had found Choline and Vitamin B6 to have a dramatic impact upon the performance of your brain cells following a few weeks from taking the supplements.  If you're to begin thinking and perhaps to even believe the supplements may have a negative effect upon yourself, you may induce upon a negative effect - or what is mostly known as a "nacebo" effect.

----------


## moonshine

> I can't, the pill is 250mg.



sorry about that.
i recently had a hunt through previous threads to figure out quantities.
theres nothing on this in the tutorial section.
100mg is what i found in one thread.

if you dont have galantamine, try choline with b5.
take both with wbtb.

----------


## DreamChaser

> Well, I don't know anything about choline. Chances are it does nothing beyond a placebo effect.



Choline
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia:

Choline is an organic compound, classified as a water-soluble essential nutrient and usually grouped within the Vitamin B complex. This natural amine is found in the lipids that make up cell membranes and in the neurotransmitter acetylcholine. Adequate intakes (AI) for this micronutrient of between 425 to 550 milligrams daily, for adults, have been established by the Food and Nutrition Board of the Institute of Medicine of the National Academy of Sciences.

It is well established that supplements of methyl group transfer vitamins B6, B12, folic acid reduce the blood titer of homocysteine and prevent heart disease. Choline is a necessary source of methyl groups for methyl group transfer. Supplements of lecithin/choline by Central Soya scientists reduced heart disease in laboratory studies. The reduction in heart disease with lecithin supplements may however relate more to the cholesterol carrying capacity of lecithin than to the methyl group transfer role of choline.

Choline supplements are often taken as a form of 'smart drug' or nootropic, due to the role that the neurotransmitter acetylcholine plays in various cognition systems within the brain. Choline is a chemical precursor or "building block" needed to produce the neurotransmitter acetylcholine, and research suggests that memory, intelligence and mood are mediated at least in part by acetylcholine metabolism in the brain. The compound's quaternary amine renders it lipid insoluble which might suggest it would be unable to cross the blood-brain barrier. However, despite choline's lipid insolubility, a choline transporter exists that allows transport across the blood-brain barrier. The efficacy of these supplements in enhancing cognitive abilities is a topic of continuing debate.

Some people who practice lucid dreaming use Galantamine with choline bitartrate or Alpha GPC in the belief it may increase their odds of having a lucid dream. Acetylcholine precursors such as choline work synergistically with Galantamine to help improve memory and the symptoms of Alzheimer's Disease (AD).

----------


## Thor

> Hi people,
> 
> So, I just purchased a 250mg tablet container of Choline. How many mgs should I take before bed or WBTB? Should it be 500, so then two tablets?



Yuschak recommends 250-500mg of choline bitartrate or 300-600mg of alpha-GPC.

It is unlikely that taking choline only will work, though. Choline is converted into _acetylcholine_, which is the stuff that enhances lucid dreaming. However, when acetylcholine levels increase the brain will compensate by producing _acetylcholine esterase_ which destroys the acetylcholine, so you end up with normal levels of acetylcholine. This is why many people combine choline with _galantamine_, which is an _acetylcholine esterase inhibitor_, that is, it prevents the brain from producing the acetylcholine esterase that destroys the acetylcholine. The choline produces more acetylcholine and the galantamine prevents it from being destroyed, thus the net effect is elevated acetylcholine levels.

----------

